# التلوث البحرى فى الموانى المصرية



## احمد محمودعبدالله (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الرجاء الافادة باللاوائح الموجودة


----------



## الالهام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الاتفاقية الدولية لمنع التلوث من السفن-- ماربول 73 /78
وتنقسم الى اطار قانونى ويشتمل على 20 قاعدة + 2 برتوكول (قواعد الابلاغ عن حالات التلوث + التحكم )
والاطار الاخر فنى وينقسم الى عدة ملاحق منها
ملحق 1
ويعطى شهادة Iopp ويشمل الزيت الخام-زيت الوقودوملزم منذ عام 83
ملحق2 ويعطى شهادةnls وهى المواد الضارة السائلة التى تنقل على سفن متخصصة ملزم من 87
وتصنف الى 4 مستويات أخطرهاa واقلهاd
ملحق 3 وتختص بالمواد الضارة المعباة ولايوجد لها شهادة وملزم من عام 94
ملحق 4 وتختص بالصرف الصحى وتعطى شهادة Ispp ولم يدخل حيز التنفيذ
ملحق 5 ويختص بالقمامة ودخل حيز التنفيذ عام 88 وليس لها شهادات ولكن توجد مستندات منها
أ-معالجة القمامة
ب-سجل القمامة
ج-قواعد الالقاء
ملحق 6 ويختص بتلوث الهواء ولم يدخل حيز التنفيذ ويعطى شهادة Iapp
ملحق 7 ويختص بمياة الاتزان ويوجد سجل لذلك وفى مرحلة الاعداد
ومما سبق توجد رقابة دولة العلم (flage State) -رقابة الدول الساحلية على المياة الاقلمية - رقابة دولة الميناءport State 

كبير مهندسين /محمود أحمد الخولى
ت:035299302


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى المهندس الفاضل / محمود الخولى


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس محمود انت كنز لابد من الاستفاده منك

ياريت تحمل لنا نسخه من هذه الاقوانيين و الاتفاقيات

اكون شاكر
سيد


----------



## رؤى ج (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جازاك اللة الف خير


----------

